# Any luck with Radeon HD 4870?

## Dragonlord

Got this card under the recent Gentoo. I had to use the masked ati-drivers since the unmasked ones do not work with 2.6.25 ( rather said, it's hard-locked to not emerge ). The driver itself works but causes random system freezes without any apparent reason ( and no chance to see any logs ). Anybody got such a card to work in a stable way?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you using the kernel 2.6.26 ?

----------

## Dragonlord

No. I tried 2.6.25 and 2.6.24 both without success. With 2.6.26 it doesn't compile at all.

----------

## d2_racing

Your hardware is too new my friend.

----------

## asturm

Actually no, it should work, there's RV770 support in fglrx since Catalyst 8.5 and that was two months ago even before they were released. Review sites such as phoronix didn't report any problems.

Show us your xorg.conf.

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post this :

```

# equery list ati

```

----------

